# Research Chemical Companys



## stevesmith1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Who has every used?

I need some t3 and clen.

Thanks


----------



## krisbr (Oct 30, 2011)

I've used peps and osta from osta-gain and s-4 from uniquemicals. All good products. Osta has been dragging their feet with my last order.


----------



## yerg (Oct 30, 2011)

two threads for T3??? look at the sponsor section brotha


----------



## stevesmith1 (Oct 30, 2011)

great, thanks


----------



## stevesmith1 (Oct 30, 2011)

whats a thread?


----------



## muscleM (Oct 31, 2011)

where do you get it?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Link in my sig for T3, clen we're currently out of stock but should be in soon. All high quality products


----------

